# Knee Pain....



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi all

I haven't ridden since my horse was transported temporarily to a barn I worked at for one weekend. So over a month ago

I have been working towards maintaining my horse's feet but two days ago is when the pain really became apparent.

I have bad knees, one actually had nerve damage (that stupid mallet reflex test has no effect) but they've always been more creaky tan painful.

Now, however, it's a sharper burn pain. I am not in a position to see a doctor, the last time I tried that for a hand injury it was a waste of over $100, and stressful.

I'm looking for general advice. I'm in my early 20s so could it be an age thing? Could it be that I need to take anti inflammatory meds for a few days?

Thanks all


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

You in your early 20's with chronic joint pain? That needs attention because you likely don't have to live like that! My sister had chronic knee pain in her late teens. My mom never believed her because 1) she was 16 and 2) my sister is a hypercondriac. Eventually my sister got so whiny my mom finally took her. Turn out she had "junk" in her joint cavity. She has surgery on her knee to clean out the joint space and shape the cartilage and she was good as new! She wears a brace on it and it occasionally flairs up, but she went through the NYPD police academy and passed with flying colors! My great aunt, on the other hand, opted not to have her knees taken care of. She lived most of her year confined to her apartment in Queens. She never drove and she couldn't walk to public transportation any more. 

Point is, you're young, don't ruin yourself now! Fix it while you are young and can snap back!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have had many knee troubles over my adult life. I have had the experience , multiple times, where I was sure that something needed to be done to relieve my pain, and something a doc would do. Then, I'd be told that icing, NSAIDS, and most importantly, exersize, would likely cure me. 

While I DO have some serious wear and tear on my knees at 57, my guess is that you don't. What you have is more likely an irritation that WILL subside in time.

Star icing , a lot. Take aleve or ibuprofen , and look to exersize info for knee pain. When your leg muscles get out of balance it can pull the patella off to one side, causing chondromalacia. (Look it up). Exersizes will correct this. Have faith.

http://www.knee-pain-explained.com/knee-strengthening-exercises.html


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

One of those don't do as I did posts..

I've had knee trouble since I was a teen - patella femoral syndrome is what the doctor called it many moons ago. There was talk of an operation, and I was wearing knee braces from young. I didn't have the operation - simply because I was a teen and figured I'd be fine. 

I proceeded to work in racing, I abused the heck out of my knees and ignored the pain for several years while popping pain killers non stop. 

Now? I struggle ALOT with knee pain. Standing after sitting for a long period of time and it's stiff. While I was pregnant and carrying the extra weight? A serious struggle. I ride for 20 min and I'm in pain. Climbing a flight of stairs on a showery winters day (we have plenty of them!) can be a nightmare. 

In other words if the pain persists - don't be as stupid as me and get it looked at as soon as you can afford it. I'm now in a country where it would cost me a fortune (money that I don't have) to have my knees looked at again, and really regret not taking care of it when I was younger.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The best thing you can do for joint pain is give up wheat....Seriously. Google it. Or go to wheatbellyblog.com/blog/

This is not a one rat study. DH and I are living proof.

Best wishes!


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Agree with slidestop. See a physiotherapist or a sports medicine doc. You are too young to have that kind of pain in your knee. Arthroscopy may cost, but you need quality of life for a long, long time, youngster!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess I forgot to mention why my knees are proclaimed bad. I used to play rugby and had a cactus rip open my already bad knee that was bad from being cut by a propeller. But that's only my right one, my left one I think is bad since it may be compensating for the other knee.

I'll talk to my sporty friends and see if they have a physio they recommend


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

One thing to really avoid is putting your knee joints under load at right angles or even more acute angles than that, as this stresses the knee cartilages at their edges, where the cartilage tears most easily. The anatomy of knee joints shows they work with the least damage when flexing only mildly, as when walking.

I had knee trouble starting when, during our owner build, the stair case people kept delaying the stairs for the toilet so we used a paint bucket to get on the platform instead of the three steps we (finally) have now. The delay ended up stretching out into a year, and I started getting knee pain towards the end of that. Used the knee regularly at right angles there and it wasn't good. Thankfully the problem has settled since, but I do think that resulted in wear and tear I didn't need to have, and it's probably going to come back and bite me again. We now have walking poles for mountain walks, just to take strain off our knees on downward descents. We figure it will reduce the wear.

One thing that really helped my knees: Our electric blanket. Keeping warm, and being really toasty at night, improves circulation and healing and reduces pain. (Which is also why I am a fan of rugging horses with arthritis when temperatures are cool.)


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

is it just pain or is it swollen ? alternate heat and ice. no more than 10 -15 min of either.
get the glutes and hamstrings buffed up .. 
the longer you wait the more damage is done. 
the longer you favor your knee, the more damage you do to the opposite side, PLUS 
it will affect your hips and low back .


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

stevenson said:


> is it just pain or is it swollen ? alternate heat and ice. no more than 10 -15 min of either.
> get the glutes and hamstrings buffed up ..
> the longer you wait the more damage is done.
> the longer you favor your knee, the more damage you do to the opposite side, PLUS
> it will affect your hips and low back .


Very valid point! 

I waited 2 years to have my Plantar Fasciitis treated. I was petrified of the needle because 1) I'm petrified of needles and 2) my mom would complain about how much the injections hurt. It was so bad in my left foot I was compensating with my right. Wouldn't you know it, I developed the same problem in the "good" foot. As soon as I got the "bad" foot injected the pain instantly went away in the "good" foot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Not swollen, just painful. It's been better the last few days so maybe I just strained them?


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I had 4 knee surgeries by the time I was 40. All stemming from a sports accident at age of 17. I have suffered multiple ligament tears, ACL, MCL and the removal of most of the catilage from that knee due to tears. My knee really screams when bending too much. It could be that all of the trimming you have been doing has aggravated your knees because you are not used to it. One thing my Dr suggested I do before riding and trying to squat low is to stretch - loosen my body and knee up - and it works! Knee pain will be a part of my life until I get a replacement at some point but stretching does help


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah definitely will try that stretch! 

I think you're on the right track with my knees being aggravated due to rasping a lot lately. I've put it down for a few days and I have noticed they don't hurt until I crouch down or something else, so it's improving slowly..


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

And my feet wouldn't hurt if I didn't have to be on the all day either :wink: if the problem presists I wouldn't take it lightly! Especially if that's how you plan to make a living.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

